# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  کنکور 96 و 97 با تاثیر قطعی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!مگه میشه؟

## Mr.Gentleman

آقایون و خانومای محترم سلام
اقا امروز تی وی رو بعد سالیان سال روشن کردیم که در مورد کنکور صحبت میکرد (برنامه مردم چی میگن)اقا ی مشاورم اورده بودن بگذریم خواستم بگم اقا رسیدن ب بحث معدل گفت برای 95 تاثیر مثبت و برای 96 و 97 تاثیر قطعی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
من نمیدونم از کجا اینو گفت!!!!!!!!!!!!
نکته:!!!چندین بارم حرفشو تکرار کرد
نظرتون؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13): 
اپدیتــــــ#ـــــــــــ:ی امیدی توی دلمه که میگه100 درصد مثبته پس نگران نباشین

----------


## MeysAM1999

*کی گفته؟؟؟!؟
اگه قطعی بشه تظاهرات می کنیم*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> *کی گفته؟؟؟!؟
> اگه قطعی بشه تظاهرات می کنیم*


مردم چی میگن شبکه سه :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## milad00

ایشاالله که قطعی بشه سال دیگه

----------


## reza__sh

:Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
البته اینجا ایرانه هر دفعه یه خریش میاد یه چی میگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## politician

> آقایون و خانومای محترم سلام
> اقا امروز تی وی رو بعد سالیان سال روشن کردیم که در مورد کنکور صحبت میکرد (برنامه مردم چی میگن)اقا ی مشاورم اورده بودن بگذریم خواستم بگم اقا رسیدن ب بحث معدل گفت برای 95 تاثیر مثبت و برای 96 و 97 تاثیر قطعی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> من نمیدونم از کجا اینو گفت!!!!!!!!!!!!
> نکته:!!!چندین بارم حرفشو تکرار کرد
> نظرتون؟


خب ازاول هم معلوم بودوچیزعجیبی نبودحالاکارشناس برنامه کدوم حماری بود؟فک کنم ارآموزش پرورش بوده

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> ایشاالله که قطعی بشه سال دیگه


کاش بودی چنان گرزی بر سرت میکوباندم تا خوده پاریس بدوی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

نههههههههههههههههههه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> خب ازاول هم معلوم بودوچیزعجیبی نبودحالاکارشناس برنامه کدوم حماری بود؟فک کنم ارآموزش پرورش بوده


نه داداش از دانشگاه تهران(اونجاها مشاوره میداد) دکتر یعقوبی

----------


## atena.p

جو الکی ندید.بشینید درستونو بخونید.شما تظاهرات کنید خودتونو بکشید پاسخنامه سفید بدید هرکاااری کنید اخرش کار خودشونو میکنن!!!!بچسبید ب درس

----------


## politician

> نه داداش از دانشگاه تهران(اونجاها مشاوره میداد) دکتر یعقوبی


خب قانون درست نخونده توقانون اومده میزان ونحوه تاثیرسوابق باکارشناسی بررسی شه که احتمال زیادهم قطعیه مگه این که اعتراضازیادشه

----------


## Farbod T

حالا یارو یه چیزی پروند...جدی نگیرید  :Yahoo (21): 

فرستاده شده از H60-L04ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## gallant

خب حالا مثبت باشه قطعی باشه چیکار میتونین بکنین!!!بخونین بخصوص سومی ها بشینین بخونین این اراجیف کارشناسا هم ول کنین

----------


## pouyasadeghi

افشار میگفت مثبته

----------


## mpaarshin

آقا جايي هست تو دنيا كه به اين شكل تاثير سوابق داشته باشه تو ازمون وروديش؟

----------


## DR.MAM

شیکر خورده همچین حرفی زده.  اگه تاثیر فطعی شه،من به شخصه دستور به توپ بستن سازمان سنجشو صادر میکنم

----------


## DR.MAM

> آقا جايي هست تو دنيا كه به اين شكل تاثير سوابق داشته باشه تو ازمون وروديش؟


  نه بابا فک نکنم اینجوری تاثیرش باشه دیگه.مثبته.   آخه اونور آبیا عقل دارن.میفهمن که واقعا امتحانات یک ساله ملاک نیست

----------


## sajad564

قطعی میشه

----------


## DR.MAM

> قطعی میشه


قطعی بشه گاومون زاییدس

----------


## biology115

دوستان هیچ چیز بعید نیست ...

کی فکرشو میکرد امسال تاثیر مثبت بشه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> دوستان هیچ چیز بعید نیست ...
> 
> کی فکرشو میکرد امسال تاثیر مثبت بشه ؟؟؟؟؟


اتفاقا همین الان داشتم به همین حرفت فک میکردم.

پارسال هیشکی نمیگفت که مثبت میشه.
خمه میگفتن قطعیه.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> قطعی بشه گاومون زاییدس


شما که میگفتی قطعا مثبته  :Yahoo (21):  
چی شد ؟

----------


## ََARMAN

اقا الان زوده صبر کنین دی یا بهمن چیز تاثیر معدل 96 رو دربیارین

----------


## DR.MAM

> شما که میگفتی قطعا مثبته  
> چی شد ؟


هنوزم میگم.


من گفتم اگه قطعی شه گاومون زاییدس اونم اگه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> هنوزم میگم.
> 
> 
> من گفتم اگه قطعی شه گاومون زاییدس اونم اگه


خب وقتی "اگه" میاد وسط یعنی 100 درصدی در کار نیست دیگه ؟ نه ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب وقتی "اگه" میاد وسط یعنی 100 درصدی در کار نیست دیگه ؟ نه ؟


نه نه نه 

90 درصد مثبته
10 درصد قطعی

----------


## vahyd

خب الان مشکل اینه که امتحانا سخت بوده یا شما بد دادین ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب الان مشکل اینه که امتحانا سخت بوده یا شما بد دادین ؟


ما بد امتحان دادیم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نه نه نه 
> 
> 90 درصد مثبته
> 10 درصد قطعی


میشه توضیح بدی چطور 90 درصد احتمال میدی که مثبت باشه ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> میشه توضیح بدی چطور 90 درصد احتمال میدی که مثبت باشه ؟


ممد زبون در آوموردی!!!

خب بابا مثبت بشه تو که از هم بیشتر سود میبری

----------


## vahyd

> ما بد امتحان دادیم


مطمئن باش شما اگه همچین جریانی باشه ترمیمم میذارن واسش

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ممد زبون در آوموردی!!!
> 
> خب بابا مثبت بشه تو که از هم بیشتر سود میبری


نه جدی فقط میخوام بدونم از کجا این همه مطمئنی ؟
باشه مثبت باشه منم سود میبرم ، منکر این که نمیشم ولی از کجا اینقد مطمئنی ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> نه جدی فقط میخوام بدونم از کجا این همه مطمئنی ؟
> باشه مثبت باشه منم سود میبرم ، منکر این که نمیشم ولی از کجا اینقد مطمئنی ؟


به هزارو یک دلیل که حوصله توضیح و سرو کله زدن ندارم چون دارم میخونمو به تو جواب میدم.بیکار نیستم

----------


## rezagmi

> *کی گفته؟؟؟!؟
> اگه قطعی بشه تظاهرات می کنیم*


قطعی نشه هم من و امثال منی که 93 و 94 برامون قطعی لحاظ شد میریزیم بیرون
برید بخونید که پیش پیش بهتون گفتند قطعیه

----------


## DR.MAM

> مطمئن باش شما اگه همچین جریانی باشه ترمیمم میذارن واسش


درسته

----------


## rezagmi

از ایران بیزارم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> به هزارو یک دلیل که حوصله توضیح و سرو کله زدن ندارم چون دارم میخونمو به تو جواب میدم.بیکار نیستم


اوکی پس منم به هزار و یک دلیل سعی میکنم هر جور که شده سال بعد قطعی بشه که بیشتر به سودم باشه ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> از ایران بیزارم


من بیشتر

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> قطعی نشه هم من و امثال منی که 93 و 94 برامون قطعی لحاظ شد میریزیم بیرون
> برید بخونید که پیش پیش بهتون گفتند قطعیه


و من که مجبورم تابستونم رو هدر بدم که برم ترمیم ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> اوکی پس منم به هزار و یک دلیل سعی میکنم هر جور که شده سال بعد قطعی بشه که بیشتر به سودم باشه ...


تو که معدلت 14ه.سوده چی؟؟؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> تو که معدلت 14ه.سوده چی؟؟؟؟


بالا گفتم ...

----------


## vahyd

مشکل با سوال قلمچی

اینجارو یه نگا بندازین لطفا

----------


## DR.MAM

> بالا گفتم ...


ممد تابستونتو الکی و بیخودی بخاطر ترمیم به *** نده.
خودتم خوب میدونی که 96 حداقل مثبته.من کار به 97 ندارم.ولی 96 مثبته

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

*تاپیکو اپدیت کردم
*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ممد تابستونتو الکی و بیخودی بخاطر ترمیم به *** نده.
> خودتم خوب میدونی که 96 حداقل مثبته.من کار به 97 ندارم.ولی 96 مثبته


منم کاری به 97 ندارم . 96 سعیم رو میکنم که قطعی بشه . همونجور که 95 سعیم رو کردم که مثبت بشه ...

----------


## sajad564

> بالا گفتم ...


بببین طبق محاسباتی که بنده طی چند روز گذشته داشتم احتمال مثبت شدن76.44هستش حالا اینو از صد کم شد هرچی موند احتمال قطعی شدنه :Yahoo (20): 
یکی حساب کنه ببینه احتمال قطعی شدن چقد میشه :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mpaarshin

اگه بخوان تاثیر سال بعد رو اعلام کنن نمیان یه راست بگن که تاثیر واسه ۹۶ به میزان فلان قدر قطعی یا مثبته
به نظرم میان کلا سیستمش رو عوض میکنن مثلا میگن به میزان هر درسی که امتحاناتش نهایی بوده تاثیر قطعیه و واسه سالای بعد رو هم همرو میگن کلا میان یه چیز کلی تصویب میکنن

----------


## DR.MAM

> منم کاری به 97 ندارم . 96 سعیم رو میکنم که قطعی بشه . همونجور که 95 سعیم رو کردم که مثبت بشه ...


  هر کار به نفعته انجام بده عزیزم.  دوستان ما رفتیم.

----------


## Hamedzr

خخخخخخخخ 
تا دیروز میگفتن اصن چیزی به اسم کنکور 97 وجود خارجی نداره و سال 97 دیگه کنکوری درکار نیست و ...
حالا اومدن میگن تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 97 قطعیه  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

بشینین درستون رو بخونین تاثیر واسه 96 هم مثبت هستش این | اینم *

----------


## mpaarshin

ترمیم به کنکور ضربه مثزنه عجیب غریبم میزنه الان داغین نمیدونین خیلی خراب میکنه کنکور رو

----------


## DR.MAM

> ترمیم به کنکور ضربه مثزنه عجیب غریبم میزنه الان داغین نمیدونین خیلی خراب میکنه کنکور رو


  بعضیا متوجه نمیشن.  نقل نگیرین.منظورم کسه خاصی نیست

----------


## nzn

> بشینین درستون رو بخونین تاثیر واسه 96 هم مثبت هستش این | اینم *


الان بنظرتون ما چیکار کنیم ترمیم شرکت کنیم؟
یهو اومدییم و دیدیم قطعی شد...

----------


## sajad564

> الان بنظرتون ما چیکار کنیم ترمیم شرکت کنیم؟
> یهو اومدییم و دیدیم قطعی شد...


دی ماه کشک محسوب میشه عایا؟؟؟

----------


## hanjera

درسته 95 کنکور میدم و اخرین کنکورمه 
اما به احتمال زیاد مثبت هست واسه 96 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

اصلا من نمیدونم چرا وقتی تو یسری رشته ها رقابت هست تاثیر معدل گذاشتن وقتی رقابت هست باید فقط ازمون ورودی ملاک باشه تا طرف بتونه به یه نحوی خودش رو خوب اماده کنه

----------


## nzn

> دی ماه کشک محسوب میشه عایا؟؟؟


شهریور زمانش بهتره واسه ترمیم

----------


## DR.MAM

> اصلا من نمیدونم چرا وقتی تو یسری رشته ها رقابت هست تاثیر معدل گذاشتن وقتی رقابت هست باید فقط ازمون ورودی ملاک باشه تا طرف بتونه به یه نحوی خودش رو خوب اماده کنه


  چون بیشعورن.عقل ندارن.فکر یسریارو نمیکنن.فقط به فکر خودشونن

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

بعضی وقتا آدم میفهمه چه غلطی کرده از تاپیک زدن :troll (9):
 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## saj8jad

> الان بنظرتون ما چیکار کنیم ترمیم شرکت کنیم؟
> یهو اومدییم و دیدیم قطعی شد...


به نظرم تاثیر واسه 96 هم به صورت مثبت هستش 

چندان عقلانی و منطقی نیست که شورای سنجش بخواد تاثیر 96 رو مستقیم کنه چون نشان دهنده عدم ثبات تصمیماتشونه و خلاصه با اعتراض وسیع کنکوری ها مواجه میشن 

خلاصه هیچ طوری قابل قبول نیست که کنکور 94 تاثیر مستقیم باشه بعد 95 تاثیر مثبت باشه بعد 96 تاثیر مستقیم باشه ، این موضوع عدم ثبات و بی نظمی رو نشان میده و ... که سازمان سنجش چندان از موضوع خوشش نمیاد و ...

علیه حال باید تا آخر شهریور صبر کنید تا تکلیف مشخص بشه و بر حسب 1- درصد اگر تاثیر قطعی شد دی ماه برین ترمیم و ...

----------


## sajad564

> منم کاری به 97 ندارم . 96 سعیم رو میکنم که قطعی بشه . همونجور که 95 سعیم رو کردم که مثبت بشه ...


اقایون نظم جلسه رو رعیات کنین (مثلا اینجا بهارستانه)تاثیر قطعی برای سال96 تصویب شد 
تعدا ارای مخاف=0 موافق=1(اون یه دونه رو ممد از انجمن کنکور داده  :Yahoo (20): )

----------


## biology115

از ما که دیگه گذشت ...

ولی اگه سال بعد تاثیر قطعی بشه ، گاو جملگی شما خواهد زائید ...

اگر هم تاثیر قطعی شد بهتون قول میدم آب از آب تکون نمیخوره ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اقایون نظم جلسه رو رعیات کنین (مثلا اینجا بهارستانه)تاثیر قطعی تصویب برای سال96 تصویب شد 
> تعدا ارای مخاف=0 موافق=1(اون یه دونه رو ممد از انجمن کنکور داده )


هر هر هر خندیدیم . ترول بازی تاچه حد ؟ چن ماه پیش که همین مصوبه رفت مجلس و مثبت کردن تاثیر بصورت دائم رای نیورد . 95 هم مثبت شد که قال قضیه بخوابه .
قرار هم نیست هر سال مصوبه بدن برای معدل ، از 96 به بعد دست سنجشه هر غلطی دلش بخواد میکنه

----------


## mpaarshin

> هر هر هر خندیدیم . ترول بازی تاچه حد ؟ چن ماه پیش که همین مصوبه رفت مجلس و مثبت کردن تاثیر بصورت دائم رای نیورد . 95 هم مثبت شد که قال قضیه بخوابه .
> قرار هم نیست هر سال مصوبه بدن برای معدل ، از 96 به بعد دست سنجشه هر غلطی دلش بخواد میکنه


ببین تاثیر قطعی شه واقعا چیزی به شما نمیرسه چون میزانش کمه اگه ۸۰٪ بود چیزی ترمیم رو شما بده تاثیر مثبت بود یا قطعی به نفعته 
ایشالا که مثبت میمونه

----------


## biology115

> ببین تاثیر قطعی شه واقعا چیزی به شما نمیرسه چون میزانش کمه اگه ۸۰٪ بود چیزی ترمیم رو شما بده تاثیر مثبت بود یا قطعی به نفعته 
> ایشالا که مثبت میمونه


داداش میخوای سال دیگه کنکور بدی ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> هر هر هر خندیدیم . ترول بازی تاچه حد ؟ چن ماه پیش که همین مصوبه رفت مجلس و مثبت کردن تاثیر بصورت دائم رای نیورد . 95 هم مثبت شد که قال قضیه بخوابه .
> قرار هم نیست هر سال مصوبه بدن برای معدل ، از 96 به بعد دست سنجشه هر غلطی دلش بخواد میکنه


تو تاثیرو قطعی نکن ما هم هر هر هر میخندیم :Yahoo (20): 
یه جوری گفتی تلاش کردم فک کردم همه چیزش دست توعه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## biology115

اگه تاثیر قطعی شد و ترمیم هم اجرایی شد ، باید واسه 20 بخونید ، یعنی اگه 19/5 هم آوردید کارتون زاره ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش میخوای سال دیگه کنکور بدی ؟؟؟؟؟


نه ولی کلا تاثیر نمرات عادلانه نیست چون تقلب زیاده حق خوری زیاده خیلی زیاده

----------


## biology115

> نه ولی کلا تاثیر نمرات عادلانه نیست چون تقلب زیاده حق خوری زیاده خیلی زیاده


فروش سوالات نهایی در تلگرام ، بی عدالتی تا این حد ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ali35

> مطمئن باش شما اگه همچین جریانی باشه ترمیمم میذارن واسش


الان تو تابستون شهریور بریم ترمیم بدیم

----------


## mpaarshin

> فروش سوالات نهایی در تلگرام ، بی عدالتی تا این حد ؟؟؟؟؟


من خودم خرداد سر جلسه امتحان بودم به راحتی میتونم بگم تا ۷-۸ نمره بچه های جلویی من تقلب میرسوندن بهم
حوزه های اجراییشون مشکل داره امنیت سوالاشون مشکل داره اینا همه هست

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ببین تاثیر قطعی شه واقعا چیزی به شما نمیرسه چون میزانش کمه اگه ۸۰٪ بود چیزی ترمیم رو شما بده تاثیر مثبت بود یا قطعی به نفعته 
> ایشالا که مثبت میمونه


داداش خدایی همه مون دیدیم که معدل سال 93-94 چه تاثیری تو رتبه داشت دیگه ... مثبت باشه من ضرر نمیکنم قطعی هم باشه باز من ضرر نمیکنم ، ولی کاش قطعی بشه که این خوش خیال ها زایه بشن هر هر بخندیم بهشون ...

----------


## biology115

> داداش خدایی همه مون دیدیم که معدل سال 93-94 چه تاثیری تو رتبه داشت دیگه ... مثبت باشه من ضرر نمیکنم قطعی هم باشه باز من ضرر نمیکنم ، ولی کاش قطعی بشه که این خوش خیال ها زایه بشن هر هر بخندیم بهشون ...


داداش جثارتا معدل شما چنده ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> داداش خدایی همه مون دیدیم که معدل سال 93-94 چه تاثیری تو رتبه داشت دیگه ... مثبت باشه من ضرر نمیکنم قطعی هم باشه باز من ضرر نمیکنم ، ولی کاش قطعی بشه که این خوش خیال ها زایه بشن هر هر بخندیم بهشون ...


میشه توضیح بدی اگه قطعی بشه تو چجوری ضرر نمیگنی؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش جثارتا معدل شما چنده ؟؟؟؟؟


فعلا 14 .

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش خدایی همه مون دیدیم که معدل سال 93-94 چه تاثیری تو رتبه داشت دیگه ... مثبت باشه من ضرر نمیکنم قطعی هم باشه باز من ضرر نمیکنم ، ولی کاش قطعی بشه که این خوش خیال ها زایه بشن هر هر بخندیم بهشون ...


خدارو خوش نمیاد واسه خنده سرنوشت طرف دود شه بره هوا
خیلی ازین بچه ها تو سال تحصیلیشون درسخون نبودن خام بودن حالا سرشون خورده به سنگ بحث یک عمره و خیلی مهمه پس بیخیال لطفا

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> خدارو خوش نمیاد واسه خنده سرنوشت طرف دود شه بره هوا
> خیلی ازین بچه ها تو سال تحصیلیشون درسخون نبودن خام بودن حالا سرشون خورده به سنگ بحث یک عمره و خیلی مهمه پس بیخیال لطفا


بله داداش منم خام بودم الان هم سرم خورده به سنگ میرم مثل بچه آدم اشتباهم رو تابستون جبران میکنم. اون که در مقابل خوردن سرش به سنگ مقاومت میکنه دیگه تقصیر خودشه ، فعلا هیچکس نگفته 96 مثبته ، کسی که معدلش خرابه و هیچ کاری نمیکنه به امید اینکه مثبت باشه هر اتفاقی بیوفته خودش ضرر میکنه !

----------


## mpaarshin

> بله داداش منم خام بودم الان هم سرم خورده به سنگ میرم مثل بچه آدم اشتباهم رو تابستون جبران میکنم. اون که در مقابل خوردن سرش به سنگ مقاومت میکنه دیگه تقصیر خودشه ، فعلا هیچکس نگفته 96 مثبته ، کسی که معدلش خرابه و هیچ کاری نمیکنه به امید اینکه مثبت باشه هر اتفاقی بیوفته خودش ضرر میکنه !


بحث کل کشوره وقتی تو یه رشته رقابت هست نباید نمره تاثیر داده بشه رشته های بر اساس سوابق ریختن درضمن شما الان همرو بیست هم بشی باز باید بالا بزنی تا شیمی شریف رو بیاری من خودم عاشق شیمیم میفهممت
ولی چون حق خوری تو امتحانات هست چون رقابت هست به نظرم تاثیر نمره کار درستی نیست به هرحال شما ترمیم رو جلوت گذاشتن داغی ولی فکر بقیه هم باش خیلیا پول ترمیمم رو هم ندارن دیدم که میگم

----------


## sajad564

> بله داداش منم خام بودم الان هم سرم خورده به سنگ میرم مثل بچه آدم اشتباهم رو تابستون جبران میکنم. اون که در مقابل خوردن سرش به سنگ مقاومت میکنه دیگه تقصیر خودشه ، فعلا هیچکس نگفته 96 مثبته ، کسی که معدلش خرابه و هیچ کاری نمیکنه به امید اینکه مثبت باشه هر اتفاقی بیوفته خودش ضرر میکنه !


نخیر اون به امید مثبت شدن دس رو دس نمیزاره فقط داره صبر میکنه تا تکلیفش مشخص شه
الان اخر تابستون بهت بگن تاثیر مثبته یا اصن بگن تاثیری در کار نیست به نظرت سود کردی دیگه؟؟خیلیا واس کنکور خوندن تو نهایی حالا نهاییتم باید بزاری دم کوزه ابشو بخوری

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نخیر اون به امید مثبت شدن دس رو دس نمیزاره فقط داره صبر میکنه تا تکلیفش مشخص شه
> الان اخر تابستون بهت بگن تاثیر مثبته یا اصن بگن تاثیری در کار نیست به نظرت سود کردی دیگه؟؟خیلیا واس کنکور خوندن تو نهایی حالا نهاییتم باید بزاری دم کوزه ابشو بخوری


شما میل وافری به افزایش پستات داری که جوابت رو نمیدم هم پست میذاری ...
تکلیف ها قبلا مشخص شده . شما اون روز تصویب اصلاحیه قانون سنجش زحمت میکشدی رادیو مجلس گوش میدادی میفهمیدی که اصلاحیه مثبت شدن معدل رای نیورد و کلا رای دیوان مالید . پس وضعیت 96 با 93 و 94 فرقی نداره و همه چیز دست سنجشه .

بعد از ترمیم هرچی شد من ضرر نکردم چون الان دارم وقت میذارم سوم رو تشریحی و تستی میخونم ، آخر تابستون مطمئنم که پایه سوم رو کامل بستم تا آخر عمرم هم دغدغه معدل ندارم

----------


## Dayi javad

دوستانی که نمره های پایین دارین برین ترمیم ! 
که بعد چن ماه دیگ اگ اومدن قطعی کردن باز بهونه درس نخوندنتون و آه و لانه کردنتون جور نشه !!

چ تاثیر قطعی بود چ مثبت برین ترمیم اونم شهریور 

قطعا چیزی رو از دس نمیدین 
کسی که نیاز ب ترمیم ب صورت جدی داره ب هر حال ینی سال سوم (یا ضعیف بوده و کم کاری کرده ) خلاصه ینی پایه سومش ضعیف وقتی واس ترمیم خوب بخونید ینی سومو خوب بلد میشین و سرعتتون بعدش میره بالا !!

----------


## Dayi javad

> نخیر اون به امید مثبت شدن دس رو دس نمیزاره فقط داره صبر میکنه تا تکلیفش مشخص شه
> الان اخر تابستون بهت بگن تاثیر مثبته یا اصن بگن تاثیری در کار نیست به نظرت سود کردی دیگه؟؟خیلیا واس کنکور خوندن تو نهایی حالا نهاییتم باید بزاری دم کوزه ابشو بخوری


سجاد داداش ! خودتو از این تاپیکا بکش بیرون ک خدایی نکرده ب سرنوشت من دچار نشی

قرار نیس بیان این پستای منو تو رو اینجا بخونن و از روی ترحم تاثیرو مثبت کنن یا کلا بردارنش !!

و مطمئن باش تا امتحانای ترمیم شهریور و حتی شاید دی ماه تموم نشه نمیان بگن تاثیر چ جوریه !! چون تا اون موقع میتونن کلی پول ترمیم معدل جمع کنن

----------


## sajad564

> شما میل وافری به افزایش پستات داری که جوابت رو نمیدم هم پست میذاری ...
> تکلیف ها قبلا مشخص شده . شما اون روز تصویب اصلاحیه قانون سنجش زحمت میکشدی رادیو مجلس گوش میدادی میفهمیدی که اصلاحیه مثبت شدن معدل رای نیورد و کلا رای دیوان مالید . پس وضعیت 96 با 93 و 94 فرقی نداره و همه چیز دست سنجشه .
> 
> بعد از ترمیم هرچی شد من ضرر نکردم چون الان دارم وقت میذارم سوم رو تشریحی و تستی میخونم ، آخر تابستون مطمئنم که پایه سوم رو کامل بستم تا آخر عمرم هم دغدغه معدل ندارم


ببین من نه به تو علاقه دارم نه افزایش پستام حرف میزنی سه چهارتا جواب تو استینم دارم یکیشو میکشم بیرون میزارم جلوت :Yahoo (20): 
عزیزم تاثیرو من نمیدونم قطعی میشه یا مثبت ولی اگه انقد مطمعن میگی قطعیه چرا همون سنجش اینا نمیان بگن قطعیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟زبون ندارن؟؟لابد ندارن دیگه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sajad564

> سجاد داداش ! خودتو از این تاپیکا بکش بیرون ک خدایی نکرده ب سرنوشت من دچار نشی
> 
> قرار نیس بیان این پستای منو تو رو اینجا بخونن و از روی ترحم تاثیرو مثبت کنن یا کلا بردارنش !!
> 
> و مطمئن باش تا امتحانای ترمیم شهریور و حتی شاید دی ماه تموم نشه نمیان بگن تاثیر چ جوریه !! چون تا اون موقع میتونن کلی پول ترمیم معدل جمع کنن


ن بابا من رفتنیم این ماه که تموم شه سایمم دیگه اینورا پیداش نمیشه
کلا هوش هیجانی بالایی دارم خیلی راحت خودمو کنترل میکنم
تلگرام که اون همه بهش وابسته شده بودمو 7 ماه پیش حذف کردم یه بارم سمتش نرفتم

----------


## DR.MAM

بعضیا خیلی بچن خیلی.
از لحاظ سنی نمیگما نه.از لحاظ عقلی

نقل کسی نگیره،منظورم کسه خاصی نیست

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ببین من نه به تو علاقه دارم نه افزایش پستام حرف میزنی سه چهارتا جواب تو استینم دارم یکیشو میکشم بیرون میزارم جلوت
> عزیزم تاثیرو من نمیدونم قطعی میشه یا مثبت ولی اگه انقد مطمعن میگی قطعیه چرا همون سنجش اینا نمیان بگن قطعیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟زبون ندارن؟؟لابد ندارن دیگه


از 600 تا پستی که توی یه ماه دادی معلومه ...
سنجش هیچوقت این موقع اعلام نکرده ملت هنوز کنکور 95 ندادن  ... قبل از این اخبار دیوان فک میکنم اوایل *مهر* بود که گفتن 95 تاثیر قطعیه . نه *تیر* !

----------


## sajad564

> از 600 تا پستی که توی یه ماه دادی معلومه ...
> سنجش هیچوقت این موقع اعلام نکرده ملت هنوز کنکور 95 ندادن  ... قبل از این اخبار دیوان فک میکنم اوایل *مهر* بود که گفتن 95 تاثیر قطعیه . نه *تیر* !


چی از600 تا پستم معلومه؟؟اینکه ازت خوشم میاد؟؟ :Yahoo (20): 
عزیزم پارسال هیچ چیز مشخص نبود ولی شما الان داری با اطمینا میگی 96قطعیه ینی کاملا مشخصه خو وقتی مشخصه چه نیازی داره تا پاییز صبر کننو ضعف اداری خودشونو بیشتر به رخ بکشن؟؟یه پارسال دیر اعلام کردن در بقیه موارد همیشه خرداد نقششونو رو میکردن

----------


## sajad564

> بعضیا خیلی بچن خیلی.
> از لحاظ سنی نمیگما نه.از لحاظ عقلی
> 
> نقل کسی نگیره،منظورم کسه خاصی نیست


یه خصوصی بده بگو منظورت با من بود یا ن؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## DR.MAM

> یه خصوصی بده بگو منظورت با من بود یا ن؟


نه بابا.

هرکی بوده تو نبودی

----------


## sajad564

> نه بابا.
> 
> هرکی بوده تو نبودی


حالا خصوصی بده بگو با کی بودی؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> حالا خصوصی بده بگو با کی بودی؟


تو امتیازم بهت گفتم

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش خدایی همه مون دیدیم که معدل سال 93-94 چه تاثیری تو رتبه داشت دیگه ... مثبت باشه من ضرر نمیکنم قطعی هم باشه باز من ضرر نمیکنم ، ولی کاش قطعی بشه که این خوش خیال ها زایه بشن هر هر بخندیم بهشون ...


بحث خوش خیالی نیست ممد.
بحث واقع بینیه.

خودت خوب میدونی که 96 با احتمال بالای 90 درصد مثبته

----------


## mpaarshin

حیف فقط
ماها که خرداد رفتیم ترمیم قربانی این قانون شدیم خوش بحالتون که دارینش

----------


## sajad564

> بحث خوش خیالی نیست ممد.
> بحث واقع بینیه.
> 
> خودت خوب میدونی که 96 با احتمال بالای 90 درصد مثبته


حرف حق جواب نداره

----------


## Amir h

ببخشید از کجا معلوم ترمیم رو واسه 96 تاثیر بدن؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> حیف فقط
> ماها که خرداد رفتیم ترمیم قربانی این قانون شدیم خوش بحالتون که دارینش


جوش نزن ممد.

96 مثبت میشه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بحث خوش خیالی نیست ممد.
> بحث واقع بینیه.
> 
> خودت خوب میدونی که 96 با احتمال بالای 90 درصد مثبته


من ازت پرسیدم به چه دلیل فک میکنی به احتمال 90 درصد مثبته و هنوز جوابی ندادی . واقع بینی شما این شکلیه ؟

----------


## saj8jad

نمیدونم چرا بعضی کاربران هنوز تو عالم و فاز بچگیشون سیر میکنن و خوششون میاد با همدیگه کل کل کنن و از سر و کول هم بالا برن و خلاصه هنوز از دنیای بچگیشون لذت میبرن و دوست ندارن کمی بزرگ بشن  :Yahoo (35): 


به درخواست مکرر دوستان که کچلمون کردن تاپیک رو باز کردیم ، دوستان لطفا رعایت کنید  :Yahoo (1):  ، سپاس  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## mpaarshin

مرسي  @8mit8

----------


## melis

بابا واسه سال دیگه وقت زیاد هست که... بشینید واسه ترمیم بخونید. حتی اگه مثبت هم باشه بازم خوبه

----------


## DR.MAM

دستت درد نکنه سجاد@8mit8

----------


## DR.MAM

نمیدونم واقعا چی بگم از دست بعضی از دوستان!!!

----------


## WickedSick

قطعی شه دگ من 1 ذره درس نمیخونم با اون وض نمره دادنشون ;-; -.-

----------


## Mr Sky

*قطعی که مالی نیس....تازه قراره 35% بشه
.
سنجشم که نمرات ترمیم رو قبول نمیکنه.....امیدتون به کنکور باشه*

----------


## politician

> دوستانی که نمره های پایین دارین برین ترمیم ! 
> که بعد چن ماه دیگ اگ اومدن قطعی کردن باز بهونه درس نخوندنتون و آه و لانه کردنتون جور نشه !!
> 
> چ تاثیر قطعی بود چ مثبت برین ترمیم اونم شهریور 
> 
> قطعا چیزی رو از دس نمیدین 
> کسی که نیاز ب ترمیم ب صورت جدی داره ب هر حال ینی سال سوم (یا ضعیف بوده و کم کاری کرده ) خلاصه ینی پایه سومش ضعیف وقتی واس ترمیم خوب بخونید ینی سومو خوب بلد میشین و سرعتتون بعدش میره بالا !!


درسته این بحثا هیچ فایده ای نداره متاسفانه معلومه تاثیرقطعیه ولی بعضی هانمیخوان باورکنن چون کارشون سخت میشه

----------


## Dr.ali

> آقایون و خانومای محترم سلام
> اقا امروز تی وی رو بعد سالیان سال روشن کردیم که در مورد کنکور صحبت میکرد (برنامه مردم چی میگن)اقا ی مشاورم اورده بودن بگذریم خواستم بگم ...


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): سلام
شده حکایت میزان تأثیر سوابق93! مجلس میگفت 50 درصد آموزش میگفت 45 شورای رنجش زد زیر همه چی گفت 25! :Yahoo (76): زیاد نگران نشید! حرف زیاده! تصمیم اصلی با شورای رنجشه!

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام . دادا کلا قبول نمیکنه ؟ منبعی چیزی رو کنی ماهم بینیم خوبه . دمت


مگه میشه قبول نکنه ! اگ قبول نکنه پس چرا آموزش پرورش حرف ترمیم آورد وسط ( ینی فقط واس پول جمع کردن)
بعدشم این حرفی که میگن قبول نمیکنن ظاهرا در مورد کنکور 95 نه 96 ب بعد !!!!!

کنکور 95 که تاثیر مثبت پس قبول نکنن یا بکنن فرقی نمیکنه ! تازه واس کسی که نمره هاش زیر 20 باش قبول تاثیر مثبت بهتر از تاثیر قطعی !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

سنجش موظفه نمرات ترمیم رو توی کنکور 96 اعمال کنه .
تاثیر فعلا همون 25+5 هست
قطعی یا مثبت بودنش مثل 94 دست سنجشه 
شایعه نسازید لطفا

----------


## biology115

شما هنوز دارید بحث میکنید ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

منطقي ترين حالتش اينه كه تا سال ٩٧ مثبت و ٩٨ قطعي باشه چون ديگه كلا زير ساختي عوض ميشه

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط milad00


ایشاالله که قطعی بشه سال دیگه


اما متاسفانه به حرف گربه سیاه بارون نمیاد...*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mam


شیکر خورده همچین حرفی زده.  اگه تاثیر فطعی شه،من به شخصه دستور به توپ بستن سازمان سنجشو صادر میکنم


ای ی ی ی ی ی ی جااااااانننننممممم, بوس بده عمویی!
من تا به الان به قضیه معدل ورود نکرده بودم محمد علی جون اما از این به بعد پیگیرشم شددددیییییدددددد!!!*

----------


## mohsen.a

هر دم از اين خراب شده بري مي رسد.......
اخه كجاي اين دنيا هر روز قانون هارو انگولك ميكنن؟
اون از سيستم نظامشون كه يه روز 3-3-4 ميكنن يه روز 3-3-6 تف تو اين مملكت انقدر تف كردم توش تفم تموم شده😃
هيچ ثباتي تو اين مملكت نيست بخدا برا قانون ها فكر نمي كنن شانسي و خركي يه چيزي ميگن و بعد منتظر ميشن ببينن چي ميشه دوباره يه چيزي ميگن اونو درست كنن و اين داستان ادامه دارد...........

----------


## Hossein.A

@8mit8
بستن تاپیک نظرته !؟

----------


## saj8jad

> @8mit8
> بستن تاپیک نظرته !؟


دیروز سر همین موضوعات بستمش دوستان گفتن اگه میشه لطفا بازش کن ، بازش کردم گفتم لطفا رعایت کنید ولی ...  :Yahoo (21): 

حالا صبرم زیاده  :Y (551):  ، آخر سر یه چند تا اخراجی میده فوقش  :Y (551):

----------


## DR.MAM

> *  ای ی ی ی ی ی ی جااااااانننننممممم, بوس بده عمویی! من تا به الان به قضیه معدل ورود نکرده بودم محمد علی جون اما از این به بعد پیگیرشم شددددیییییدددددد!!!*


 احسنت برادر  ر.ا:ناظم و انجمن حرام است!

----------


## mpaarshin

بعد کنکور ۹۵ باید کانال راه بندازید مث کنکور امسال این خیلی مهمه تاپیکا هم زیاد شه تا راه حل بدست بیاد

----------


## aval

خداکنه ترمیمو بپذیرن

----------


## The.Best

قبلا تو لینک زیر شماره نماینده ها بود... چرا پاکشون کردن؟؟!
تأثير معدل در كنكور ۹۶ : نشر دریافت

----------


## politician

اینقدردیگه تایپیک معدل نزنین تاشهریورصبرکنین چی میشه بعداگه قطعی شدبرین ترمیم

----------


## DR.MAM

> اینقدردیگه تایپیک معدل نزنین تاشهریورصبرکنین چی میشه بعداگه قطعی شدبرین ترمیم


آخه بدیش اینه که سنجش فک نمیکنم تا پایان شهریور ماه چیزی بگه!!!!

----------


## mpaarshin

ترميم ضربه ميزنه به كنكور بايد جدا بخونينش

----------


## biology115

:33:  :33:  :33:  :33:  :33:

----------


## politician

> آخه بدیش اینه که سنجش فک نمیکنم تا پایان شهریور ماه چیزی بگه!!!!


چراحتما میگه وهرچی هم بیایم اینجادرباره تاثیربگیم هیچ فایده ای نداره بحث معدل مث سهمیه ایثارگران شده صحبت ازهردووقت تلف کردنه

----------


## politician

> 


 داداش چه خبر اززیست بااین وضع درصدای زیست کنکور زیست میترکونی

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط politician


اینقدردیگه تایپیک معدل نزنین تاشهریورصبرکنین چی میشه بعداگه قطعی شدبرین ترمیم


قطعی ، مثبت ، صفر ، ...هر چی شد  بهتره ترمیم ثبت نام کنیم*

----------


## biology115

> داداش چه خبر اززیست بااین وضع درصدای زیست کنکور زیست میترکونی


خبر سلامتی ...

تا ببینیم خدا چی میخواد ، اگه طراح به ظاهر محترم مثل پارسال تستای غلط غلوط نده ...

----------


## loveooooops

*من با ترمیم مخالفم فقط درصورتی که مطمئن شدین تاثیر صد در صد قطعیه اونموقع واسه ترمیم معدل اقدام کنید*  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## biology115

> *من با ترمیم مخالفم فقط درصورتی که مطمئن شدین تاثیر صد در صد قطعیه اونموقع واسه ترمیم معدل اقدام کنید*


اگه میخوایید ترمیم شرکت کنید ، باید حتما حتما نمره 20 کسب کنید ...

خیلی ریسکش بالاست ...

----------


## loveooooops

> اگه میخوایید ترمیم شرکت کنید ، باید حتما حتما نمره 20 کسب کنید ...
> 
> خیلی ریسکش بالاست ...


*آره منم همینو میگم 
و اینکه خیلیم از وقتمونو واسه کنکور میگیره*

----------


## politician

> *آره منم همینو میگم 
> و اینکه خیلیم از وقتمونو واسه کنکور میگیره*


درسته ولی بعضی هامتاسفانه کمال گراهستن وفکرمیکنن توتاثیرمثبت هم بایدهمه نمره ها20باشه

----------


## biology115

> درسته ولی بعضی هامتاسفانه کمال گراهستن وفکرمیکنن توتاثیرمثبت هم بایدهمه نمره ها20باشه


منظورت از بعضی ها منم دیگه ، آره ؟؟؟؟؟

داداش اگه سال دیگه تاثیر قطعی شد ، شما فقط باید در ترمیم نمره 20 کسب کنید 

چون اگه نیم یا یک نمره هم کمتر بگیرید ، تاثیر منفی واسه شما میذاره ...

خودت بعدا میفهمی چی میگم ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> منظورت از بعضی ها منم دیگه ، آره ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> داداش اگه سال دیگه تاثیر قطعی شد ، شما فقط باید در ترمیم نمره 20 کسب کنید 
> 
> چون اگه نیم یا یک نمره هم کمتر بگیرید ، تاثیر منفی واسه شما میذاره ...
> 
> خودت بعدا میفهمی چی میگم ...


احسان تو خودت میگی 96 چی میشه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> منظورت از بعضی ها منم دیگه ، آره ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> داداش اگه سال دیگه تاثیر قطعی شد ، شما فقط باید در ترمیم نمره 20 کسب کنید 
> 
> چون اگه نیم یا یک نمره هم کمتر بگیرید ، تاثیر منفی واسه شما میذاره ...
> 
> خودت بعدا میفهمی چی میگم ...


اون نیم نمره در صورتی تاثیر منفی میذاره که بخوای 90 به بالا بزنی !....
پس دوستان دقت کنید درسایی که راحت میشه بالا زد مثل دینی و عربی و زبان رو حتما 20 بشید .

----------


## quf

> منظورت از بعضی ها منم دیگه ، آره ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> داداش اگه سال دیگه تاثیر قطعی شد ، شما فقط باید در ترمیم نمره 20 کسب کنید 
> 
> چون اگه نیم یا یک نمره هم کمتر بگیرید ، تاثیر منفی واسه شما میذاره ...
> 
> خودت بعدا میفهمی چی میگم ...


فکر نکنم با تو بودا ببین نوشته (فکر میکنن توتاثیرمثبت هم بایدهمه نمره ها20باشه) تو میگی اگه قطعی شه باید حتما 20 بگیری

----------


## Arya3f

> *آره منم همینو میگم 
> و اینکه خیلیم از وقتمونو واسه کنکور میگیره*


نه بابا چه وقتي مگه ميخواد بگيره ؟ 
همه درسا رو كه نميخوايد ترميم كنيد فقط اونايي كه زير ١٨٠٥ شديد رو ترميم كنيد منم فقط سه تا درس رو ترميم كنم كه زير ١٨٠٥ شدم بقيه شون راضيم . رياضي و فيزيك . شايد هم زبانمو ترميم كنم ١٩ شدم ولي يه جورايي واسه من فحش بود .😁

----------


## mpaarshin

واقعا نمیدونم چرا تاثیر مثبت اشکالش چیه دقیقا؟ مگه کنکور تو رشته ای مث تجربی حذف میشه؟ همیشه کنکور ملاکه تاثیر نباشه بهتره چون رشته هایی که متقاضیش کمه تاثیر معدل دارن رشته های پرمتقاضی صرفا ازمون ورودی ملاک باشه بهتره تا طرف بتونه هر وقت خواست با امادگی بالا شرکت کنه و شانسشو امتحان کنه هرچند که حرف ما به کجا میرسه اخه

----------


## biology115

> احسان تو خودت میگی 96 چی میشه؟


نمیشه پیش بینی کرد ، باید تا شهریور صبر کنید ...

----------


## biology115

> اون نیم نمره در صورتی تاثیر منفی میذاره که بخوای 90 به بالا بزنی !....
> پس دوستان دقت کنید درسایی که راحت میشه بالا زد مثل دینی و عربی و زبان رو حتما 20 بشید .


اگه کسی بخواد نمره درسی رو 20 بگیره ، باید برا 25 بخونه ...

اگر برا 20 بخونه شاید 18 بگیره ...

پس بچه هایی که میخوان ترمیم شرکت کنن ، باید واسه 25 بخونن

در غیر این صورت فردا پس فردا شاهد تاپیک هایی تحت عنوان (( ترمیم رو خراب کردم حالا چیکار کنم ))

خواهیم بود ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> نمیشه پیش بینی کرد ، باید تا شهریور صبر کنید ...


خب ببین این لعنتیا تا آخر شهریور مطمئنن اعلام نمیکنن.خب!

از طرفی اگه قطعی بشه خدایی نکرده،خرداد 96 هم نمیشه رفت چون دلیلش دیگه معلومه.

فقط یه دی ماهی میمونه که .........



خدا ینی ایشالا به حق فاطمه زهرا،اینارو از رو زمین ورشون داره که همچین دارن با آینده جوونا بازی میکنن.

----------


## politician

> منظورت از بعضی ها منم دیگه ، آره ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> داداش اگه سال دیگه تاثیر قطعی شد ، شما فقط باید در ترمیم نمره 20 کسب کنید 
> 
> چون اگه نیم یا یک نمره هم کمتر بگیرید ، تاثیر منفی واسه شما میذاره ...
> 
> خودت بعدا میفهمی چی میگم ...


نه داداش اشتباه فهمیدی شماخیلی هم درست میگین که تاثیرقطعی باید20باشه ولی من منظورم باکسایی که میگن تاثیرمثبت هم خیلی مهمه

----------


## DR.MAM

اینجا حالا دیگه همه ما مثه خواهر بررادر شدیم.من حرفمو راحت میزنم.

بعضی وختا خیلی خیلی خیلی افسوس میخورم که من یه ایرانیم.همین

----------


## biology115

> خب ببین این لعنتیا تا آخر شهریور مطمئنن اعلام نمیکنن.خب!
> 
> از طرفی اگه قطعی بشه خدایی نکرده،خرداد 96 هم نمیشه رفت چون دلیلش دیگه معلومه.
> 
> فقط یه دی ماهی میمونه که .........
> 
> 
> 
> خدا ینی ایشالا به حق فاطمه زهرا،اینارو از رو زمین ورشون داره که همچین دارن با آینده جوونا بازی میکنن.


به نظر من شهریور اعلام میکنن ، چون به سنجش اختیار دادن ...

فقط خدا کنه سنجش با نمرات ترمیم مخالفت کنه ، که تا 97 مثبت میشه ...

در غیر این صورت 96 هم قطعی میشه ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اگه کسی بخواد نمره درسی رو 20 بگیره ، باید برا 25 بخونه ...
> 
> اگر برا 20 بخونه شاید 18 بگیره ...
> 
> پس بچه هایی که میخوان ترمیم شرکت کنن ، باید واسه 25 بخونن
> 
> در غیر این صورت فردا پس فردا شاهد تاپیک هایی تحت عنوان (( ترمیم رو خراب کردم حالا چیکار کنم ))
> 
> خواهیم بود ...


آره والا این روزا ملت برا هر چیز کوچیکی تاپیک میزنن ...
ولی اونو گفتم که کسی 20 هم نشد خیلی سخت نگیره ، وگرنه خودم به هرکی میخواد ترمیم بده توصیه میکنم همه درسها رو شرکت کنه و برای نمره کامل بخونه ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> به نظر من شهریور اعلام میکنن ، چون به سنجش اختیار دادن ...  فقط خدا کنه سنجش با نمرات ترمیم مخالفت کنه ، که تا 97 مثبت میشه ...  در غیر این صورت 96 هم قطعی میشه ...


  پارسال 31 شهریور اعلام کردن.امسالو خدا داند...

----------


## politician

> به نظر من شهریور اعلام میکنن ، چون به سنجش اختیار دادن ...
> 
> فقط خدا کنه سنجش با نمرات ترمیم مخالفت کنه ، که تا 97 مثبت میشه ...
> 
> در غیر این صورت 96 هم قطعی میشه ...


 متاسفانه شورای سنجش چن تاعضوداره که بایددرباره هرمصوبه رای گیری بشه که وزیرای آموزش پرورش وبهداشت وعلوم موافق تاثیرقطعین

----------


## mpaarshin

براي سنجش هيچ فرقي نداره كه چه نمره اي فرستاده ميشه هر كدوم باشه اونو تاثير ميده حالا چه نمرات ترميم باشه چه نمرات ديپ مجدد چه هر چيز ديگه 
فقط اگه تاثير مثبت شه خواهشا فكر كنيد و هوشمندانه عمل كنيد در صورت مثبت شدن كه احتمالش بالاست طرف ترميم اصلا نرين چون فضاش و درساش شمارو از كنكور دور ميكنه و طولاني هم هست پس فقط واسه كنكور بخونين خيلي بهتره چون اون ملاكه اصليه

----------


## biology115

> متاسفانه شورای سنجش چن تاعضوداره که بایددرباره هرمصوبه رای گیری بشه که وزیرای آموزش پرورش وبهداشت وعلوم موافق تاثیرقطعین


آره ، متاسفانه آموزش و پرورش طرفدار سرسخت تاثیر قطعی هست ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> آره ، متسفانه آموزش و پرورش طرفدار سرسخت تاثیر قطعی هست ...


  به ف.ا.ک دادن آینده جوونا مردم،من نمیفهمم آخه چه نفعی برای اونا داره،؟!؟!؟!

----------


## politician

> پارسال 31 شهریور اعلام کردن.امسالو خدا داند...


باتوجه به حساسیت موضوع فک نکنم زیادطول بکشه اینابعدکنکوریه جلسه میذارن وتکلیف تاثیرمعلوم میکنن وشایدازشهریورهم زودترمعلوم شه چون اگه تاثیرقطعی باشه نبایدبهونه دست بچه هابدن وزودتراعلام میکنن که کسی خواست تابستون ترمیم کنه که پیش بینی من تاثیرقطعیه که مرداداعلام میشه

----------


## biology115

> باتوجه به حساسیت موضوع فک نکنم زیادطول بکشه اینابعدکنکوریه جلسه میذارن وتکلیف تاثیرمعلوم میکنن وشایدازشهریورهم زودترمعلوم شه چون اگه تاثیرقطعی باشه نبایدبهونه دست بچه هابدن وزودتراعلام میکنن که کسی خواست تابستون ترمیم کنه که پیش بینی من تاثیرقطعیه که مرداداعلام میشه


امسال هم به زور قلم و چکش تاثیر رو مثبت کردن ...

سال دیگه رو خدا داند ...

----------


## mpaarshin

اگه سال بعد تاثير قطعي باشه يعني خيلي مسخره ميشه يكسال قطعي يكسال مثبت دوباره قطعي
خنده داره

----------


## DR.MAM

آخه من دقیق متوجه کارا اینا نمیشم.اینا تکلیفشون حتی با خودشون معلوم نیست جه برسه به ما.

از 86 تا 92 مثبت

93 و 94 قطعی

95 مثبت

دوباره 96 قطعی؟!؟!؟!


آخه واقعا ینی چی؟!!؟!!

----------


## mpaarshin

> آخه من دقیق متوجه کارا اینا نمیشم.اینا تکلیفشون حتی با خودشون معلوم نیست جه برسه به ما.
> 
> از 86 تا 92 مثبت
> 
> 93 و 94 قطعی
> 
> 95 مثبت
> 
> دوباره 96 قطعی؟!؟!؟!
> ...


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
والا منطقي فكر كني بايد تا ٩٧ مثبت باشه وگرنه خيلي مسخرست

----------


## biology115

> آخه من دقیق متوجه کارا اینا نمیشم.اینا تکلیفشون حتی با خودشون معلوم نیست جه برسه به ما.
> 
> از 86 تا 92 مثبت
> 
> 93 و 94 قطعی
> 
> 95 مثبت
> 
> دوباره 96 قطعی؟!؟!؟!
> ...


بهترین حالت اینه که تا 97 مثبت بشه ...

از 98 به بعد قطعی ...

چون نظام جدید وارد کنکور میشه ...

ولی کو گوش شنوا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## politician

> امسال هم به زور قلم و چکش تاثیر رو مثبت کردن ...
> 
> سال دیگه رو خدا داند ...


همه اینازیرسرهمون زاهدی رئیس کمیسیونه که بچه ی خودش بامعدل پایین دردانشگاه بورسیه شدوبه زنش مجوزتاسیس یک آموزشگاه موقعی که وزیرعلوم بودداده بود چنین شخصی اصلاصلاحیت تصمیم گیری درباره کنکوریارونداره ولی نفوذش خیلی زیاده

----------


## DR.MAM

> همه اینازیرسرهمون زاهدی رئیس کمیسیونه که بچه ی خودش بامعدل پایین دردانشگاه بورسیه شدوبه زنش مجوزتاسیس یک آموزشگاه موقعی که وزیرعلوم بودداده بود چنین شخصی اصلاصلاحیت تصمیم گیری درباره کنکوریارونداره ولی نفوذش خیلی زیاده


خدا این همشهریایه منم لعنت بکنه که همینجوری
بیخودی میرن به این ***** رای میدن.

تنها تزشونم اینه که میگن مروفسوره.فقط بخاطره همینه که این دوتا دوره رای اورده.

آخه نمیدونن که مول کلونی داده به یکی از موسسات انگلیسی که جزو نوابغ ریاضیات معرفیش کنن!!!

والا من که رای اولی بودم فقط بخاطر مهر خوردن شناسنامم رفتم رای دادم وگر نه اصلا نمیرفتم.
خیلی از اینا دله خوشی دارم!!!!

هردوتا برگه رو سفید انداختم تو صندوق.به هیشکی رای ندادم

----------


## politician

> خدا این همشهریایه منم لعنت بکنه که همینجوری
> بیخودی میرن به این ***** رای میدن.
> 
> تنها تزشونم اینه که میگن مروفسوره.فقط بخاطره همینه که این دوتا دوره رای اورده.
> 
> آخه نمیدونن که مول کلونی داده به یکی از موسسات انگلیسی که جزو نوابغ ریاضیات معرفیش کنن!!!
> 
> والا من که رای اولی بودم فقط بخاطر مهر خوردن شناسنامم رفتم رای دادم وگر نه اصلا نمیرفتم.
> خیلی از اینا دله خوشی دارم!!!!
> ...


بهترین کارکردی من تومشهدرای دادم نتیجه هااومددهنم واموندآقای کریمی قدوسی معروف بهmpt خدامیدونه چطوری رای اوردچون مشهدیابه قالیباف هم رای زیادی نداده بودن

----------


## DR.MAM

> بهترین کارکردی من تومشهدرای دادم نتیجه هااومددهنم واموندآقای کریمی قدوسی معروف بهmpt خدامیدونه چطوری رای اوردچون مشهدیابه قالیباف هم رای زیادی نداده بودن


تو همون محمد کاملی هستی؟

----------


## _Senoritta_

> آقایون و خانومای محترم سلام
> اقا امروز تی وی رو بعد سالیان سال روشن کردیم که در مورد کنکور صحبت میکرد (برنامه مردم چی میگن)اقا ی مشاورم اورده بودن بگذریم خواستم بگم اقا رسیدن ب بحث معدل گفت برای 95 تاثیر مثبت و برای 96 و 97 تاثیر قطعی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> من نمیدونم از کجا اینو گفت!!!!!!!!!!!!
> نکته:!!!چندین بارم حرفشو تکرار کرد
> نظرتون؟
> اپدیتــــــ#ـــــــــــ:ی امیدی توی دلمه که میگه100 درصد مثبته پس نگران نباشین


شانس نیست که.... :Yahoo (108):

----------


## politician

> تو همون محمد کاملی هستی؟


آره

----------


## Amir h

شماها از کجا میدونین ترمیمو تو 96 تاثیر میدن؟؟؟؟؟   یکی از اقوام خرداد ترمیم کرده بود  هنوز نمرات ترمیمش نه تو دیپکد وارد شده نه توکارت ورود به جلسش چه تضمینی وچود داره ترمیمو واسه 96 اثر بده

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شماها از کجا میدونین ترمیمو تو 96 تاثیر میدن؟؟؟؟؟   یکی از اقوام خرداد ترمیم کرده بود  هنوز نمرات ترمیمش نه تو دیپکد وارد شده نه توکارت ورود به جلسش چه تضمینی وچود داره ترمیمو واسه 96 اثر بده


برا خرداد همون اولش هم اما و اگر بود بعد هم ک گفتن تاثیر مثبته کلا منتفی شد . 96 چه دلیلی داره تاثیر ندن ؟ نمیتونن بهونه بیارن که نمرات دستمون نرسیده که !

----------


## AlirezA 1522

دوستان من واقعا گیج شدم که واسه زمین شناسی هم تو امتحانات ترمیم شرکت کنم یا نه؟نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir h


شماها از کجا میدونین ترمیمو تو 96 تاثیر میدن؟؟؟؟؟   یکی از اقوام خرداد ترمیم کرده بود  هنوز نمرات ترمیمش نه تو دیپکد وارد شده نه توکارت ورود به جلسش چه تضمینی وچود داره ترمیمو واسه 96 اثر بده


بدن یا ندن ترمیمو میرم چون معلوم نیست که بدن یا ندن......
.
.واسه 95 چون خرداد بود و نمرات سوم فرستاده شده بودن 3 ماه پیش و چون تاثیر مثبت شد نشد دیگه
.
.
.ولی واسه 96 احتمال زیاد بدن.ولی بازم هست احتمالش که ندن*

----------


## Amir h

الان اگه دی ماه ترمیم بدم تا تصحیح شه و نتیجه اعتراضات بیاد که ثبت نام کنکور تموم شده

----------


## DR.MAM

ینی این بیشعورا فقط هدفشون تلکه کردن و هدر دادن وقت بچه ها بود؟؟؟

هم پولشون رفت.هم مهم تر از اون وقتشون

----------


## DR.MAM

96 هم مثه 95 مثبت میشه.

این | اینم *

گئجه ز خیر

هله لیک

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir h


الان اگه دی ماه ترمیم بدم تا تصحیح شه و نتیجه اعتراضات بیاد که ثبت نام کنکور تموم شده


امتحانات دی ماه 20 دی تموم میشن......تا حداکثر 3 بهمن نتیجه ها و نتیجه اعتراضا و چیزاش میاد...
.
.ثبت نام کنکور هم که از نیمه دوم بهمن شروع میشه و حدود یه هفته هم وقت داره  که تا اون موقع نمره هارو تایید میکنیم و واسه سنجش  فرستاده میشه*

----------


## payam78

حالا تاثیر مثبت با قطعی  چه فرقی داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟      هر درس یا معدل ؟؟؟    نمی فهمم کلاً  ؟؟   مثلا نمره 18 باشه چی میشه ؟؟؟ 19باشه چی  ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## mpaarshin

ایشالا که مثبت شه قطعی فعلا عادلانه نیست

----------


## biology115

> ایشالا که مثبت شه قطعی فعلا عادلانه نیست


امیدوارم ...

----------


## idealist

> داداش خدایی همه مون دیدیم که معدل سال 93-94 چه تاثیری تو رتبه داشت دیگه ... مثبت باشه من ضرر نمیکنم قطعی هم باشه باز من ضرر نمیکنم ، ولی کاش قطعی بشه که این خوش خیال ها زایه بشن هر هر بخندیم بهشون ...


*شدی مثه کسایی که پارسال میگفتن خدا کنه قطعی شه تا اینا ضایه بشن...دنبال سود شخصی نباش خودتم میدونی تاثیز قطعی چقد ناعادلانست حالا برای اینکه بعد از شهریور حس نکنی ضرر کردی میخای قطعی باشه تا کلی ادم ضرر کنن؟ خیلیا به دلایل متعدد نمیتونن این ریسک رو بکنن که هنوز معلوم نشده برن ترمیم بدن*

----------


## idealist

> آقایون و خانومای محترم سلام
> اقا امروز تی وی رو بعد سالیان سال روشن کردیم که در مورد کنکور صحبت میکرد (برنامه مردم چی میگن)اقا ی مشاورم اورده بودن بگذریم خواستم بگم اقا رسیدن ب بحث معدل گفت برای 95 تاثیر مثبت و برای 96 و 97 تاثیر قطعی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> من نمیدونم از کجا اینو گفت!!!!!!!!!!!!
> نکته:!!!چندین بارم حرفشو تکرار کرد
> نظرتون؟
> اپدیتــــــ#ـــــــــــ:ی امیدی توی دلمه که میگه100 درصد مثبته پس نگران نباشین


*یادمه امسال قبل از اینکه تاثیر مثبت بشه یه فرد بی سوادی بود به اسم نکویی میومد تو تلویزیون هی میگفت قطعا تاثیر بصورت قطعی هست بعد تو همش کسایی که معدل پایین تری داشتمن رو با پوزخند مسخره میکرد اخرشم دیدیم که مثبت شد. کسایی که میان تو تلویزیون نظر میدن نظراتشون اعتبارش شاید به اندازه پست یکی از بچه های انجمن هم نباشه. همه اینا حدس و گمان و شاید میل شخصیشون رو میگن.*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *یادمه امسال قبل از اینکه تاثیر مثبت بشه یه فرد بی سوادی بود به اسم نکویی میومد تو تلویزیون هی میگفت قطعا تاثیر بصورت قطعی هست بعد تو همش کسایی که معدل پایین تری داشتمن رو با پوزخند مسخره میکرد اخرشم دیدیم که مثبت شد. کسایی که میان تو تلویزیون نظر میدن نظراتشون اعتبارش شاید به اندازه پست یکی از بچه های انجمن هم نباشه. همه اینا حدس و گمان و شاید میل شخصیشون رو میگن.*


کلا من نمیدونم چرا تاثیر باید قطعی باشه وقتی تقلب هست وقتی سوالات استاندارد نیست وقتی سه سال نهایی نیست وقتی سوالات لو میرن خب خیلیا شدن ۱۸-۱۹ با لو رفتن سوالا شاید ۱۰ هم نمیشدن
تاثیر مثبت خوبیش اینه که طرف تلاش کنه به حقش میرسه ولی قطعی حق ناحق میشه

----------


## mahdi77

یه حسی بهم میگه قطعی میشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

> کلا من نمیدونم چرا تاثیر باید قطعی باشه وقتی تقلب هست وقتی سوالات استاندارد نیست وقتی سه سال نهایی نیست وقتی سوالات لو میرن خب خیلیا شدن ۱۸-۱۹ با لو رفتن سوالا شاید ۱۰ هم نمیشدن
> تاثیر مثبت خوبیش اینه که طرف تلاش کنه به حقش میرسه ولی قطعی حق ناحق میشه


ممد آخه خداوکیلی این نامردا میفهمن حق چیه!!!!

----------


## DR.MAM

> یه حسی بهم میگه قطعی میشه


اتفاقا یه حسه خیلی محکمی بهم میگه 96 هم مثه 95 مثبت میمونه

----------


## idealist

*دوستان اگه میتونید با خبرگزاری های مختلف از طریق ایمیل و تلفن تماس بگیرین و پیگیر این قضیه بشید که با رییس سنجش مصاحبه کنن و بهش بگن که دانش اموزان میخان تکلیفشون رو بدونن و برنامه بریزن تکلیف تاثیر سوابق در کنکور 96 کی مشخص میشه و ایا مثبته یا نه*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mam


اتفاقا یه حسه خیلی محکمی بهم میگه 96 هم مثه 95 مثبت میمونه


یه حس گندی هم به من میگه میشه 35% قطعی
.
.که البته مهم نیست*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط idealist


دوستان اگه میتونید با خبرگزاری های مختلف از طریق ایمیل و تلفن تماس بگیرین و پیگیر این قضیه بشید که با رییس سنجش مصاحبه کنن و بهش بگن که دانش اموزان میخان تکلیفشون رو بدونن و برنامه بریزن تکلیف تاثیر سوابق در کنکور 96 کی مشخص میشه و ایا مثبته یا نه


شهریور تو سایت سنجش میاد....زمان کنکور و ثبت نامش هم مرداد*

----------


## biology115

یه حسی هم به من میگه ، رئیس سازمان سنجش امسال پدرسگ بازی درمیاره

و تاثیر قطعی میشه ...

----------


## idealist

> *
> یه حس گندی هم به من میگه میشه 35% قطعی
> .
> .که البته مهم نیست*


*این چیزی که میگی غیر ممکنه. تاثیر در وضعیت فعلی که تعداد دروس امتحان نهایی در حد فعلی هست به هیچ وجه بیشتر از این نمیشه. رییس سازمان سنجش بارها تاکید کرده رو این مسئله*

----------


## mpaarshin

> ممد آخه خداوکیلی این نامردا میفهمن حق چیه!!!!


این خدایی رو من ققط قبول دارم بین همشون واقعا مخش کار میکنه بقیه کیلویی میخوان یه چیزیو اجرا کنن فکرشونم اینه که این موسسات کنکوری جمع شه خب اخه عقل کلا جاش موسسات نهایی میان که

----------


## DR.MAM

> این خدایی رو من ققط قبول دارم بین همشون واقعا مخش کار میکنه بقیه کیلویی میخوان یه چیزیو اجرا کنن فکرشونم اینه که این موسسات کنکوری جمع شه خب اخه عقل کلا جاش موسسات نهایی میان که


خب حالا همین خدایی بنظرت 96 رو هم مثبت میکنه؟؟؟

----------


## biology115

> خب حالا همین خدایی بنظرت 96 رو هم مثبت میکنه؟؟؟


هیچ چیزی معلوم نیست ...

باید تا شهریور صبر پیشه کرد ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> هیچ چیزی معلوم نیست ...
> 
> باید تا شهریور صبر پیشه کرد ...


خب من مطمئنم این لعنتیا آخرا شهریور اعلام میکنن

----------


## mpaarshin

به هرحال ۵۰-۵۰ هستش احتمال مثبت ولی بیشتره اخه چرا یکسال قطعی سال بعد مثبت سال بعدش قطعی
واقعل مسخرست

----------


## biology115

> به هرحال ۵۰-۵۰ هستش احتمال مثبت ولی بیشتره اخه چرا یکسال قطعی سال بعد مثبت سال بعدش قطعی
> واقعل مسخرست


به نظر من اگه میخواستن سال بعد مثبت باشه ، همون 26 اردیبهشت اعلام میکردن ...

امسال هم از ترس دیوان عدالت مثبتش کردن ...

البته این نظر من هست ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> به هرحال ۵۰-۵۰ هستش احتمال مثبت ولی بیشتره اخه چرا یکسال قطعی سال بعد مثبت سال بعدش قطعی
> واقعل مسخرست


من جا تو بودم.از روز بعد از کنکور هرروز تو کریم خان میرفتم در سازمان سنجش میگفتم تا یه جوابی نگیرم نمیرم.خخخخخخخخ

----------


## mpaarshin

> به نظر من اگه میخواستن سال بعد مثبت باشه ، همون 26 اردیبهشت اعلام میکردن ...
> 
> امسال هم از ترس دیوان عدالت مثبتش کردن ...
> 
> البته این نظر من هست ...


فک نکنم از ترس دیوان بوده باشه
به هرحال هیچی معلوم نیست

----------


## mpaarshin

> من جا تو بودم.از روز بعد از کنکور هرروز تو کریم خان میرفتم در سازمان سنجش میگفتم تا یه جوابی نگیرم نمیرم.خخخخخخخخ


جمعیت نیست باید زیاد باشه من یه نفر چیکار کنم خخخخخ

----------


## DR.MAM

حالا کار به این بحثا ندارم اما من خیلی دلم روشنه.
حالا ایشالا هرچی خدا بخواد

----------


## biology115

> جمعیت نیست باید زیاد باشه من یه نفر چیکار کنم خخخخخ


اگه یه اعتراض مثل امتحانات نهایی جلوی سازمان سنجش صورت بگیره ،

تاثیر مثبت میشه ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> اگه یه اعتراض مثل امتحانات نهایی جلوی سازمان سنجش صورت بگیره ،
> 
> تاثیر مثبت میشه ...


آره دقیقا.

----------


## biology115

دوستان یه سوال :

به نظر شما زیست امسال نسبت به پارسال چجوری میشه ؟؟؟؟؟

سخت تر ، آسون تر ، هم سنگ ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> دوستان یه سوال :
> 
> به نظر شما زیست امسال نسبت به پارسال چجوری میشه ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سخت تر ، آسون تر ، هم سنگ ؟؟؟؟؟


هم سنگ.سخت تر نمیشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوستان یه سوال :
> 
> به نظر شما زیست امسال نسبت به پارسال چجوری میشه ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سخت تر ، آسون تر ، هم سنگ ؟؟؟؟؟


سخت تر
ولی اینجا بحث نکنیم خارج نشیم از بحث اصلی

----------


## biology115

> هم سنگ.سخت تر نمیشه


فقط کاش تست غلط ندن ...

پارسال پدرمون رو درآوردن با این تستای غلطشون ...



باشه ، بهش میگم ببینم چی میگه ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> فقط کاش تست غلط ندن ...
> 
> پارسال پدرمون رو درآوردن با این تستای غلطشون ...
> 
> 
> 
> باشه ، بهش میگم ببینم چی میگه ...


حاج احسان داشتیم؟؟؟!!!خخخخ

----------


## mpaarshin

چند درصد احتمال میدین تاثیر قطعی بشه؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> چند درصد احتمال میدین تاثیر قطعی بشه؟


5 درصد نهایتا.بخدا خیلی دلم روشنه

----------


## biology115

> حاج احسان داشتیم؟؟؟!!!خخخخ


چی داشتیم جانم ؟؟؟؟؟

تست غلط ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## biology115

> چند درصد احتمال میدین تاثیر قطعی بشه؟


بالای صد درصد ...



 شوخی کردم ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> چی داشتیم جانم ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> تست غلط ؟؟؟؟؟


هیچی.خخخخخخخ

----------


## DR.MAM

ممد تو خودت چی؟

----------


## mpaarshin

من ۵۰-۵۰
امیدوارم مثبت شه یه بار بزرگی از رو دوش همه برداشته شه

----------


## politician

> چند درصد احتمال میدین تاثیر قطعی بشه؟


خودسنجش هم خیلی میخوادتاثیرمثبت شه ولی فشارروش زیاده ومن بااطمینان میگم تاثیرقطعی

----------


## DR.MAM

> خودسنجش هم خیلی میخوادتاثیرمثبت شه ولی فشارروش زیاده ومن بااطمینان میگم تاثیرقطعی


کدوم فشارا؟؟

----------


## politician

> کدوم فشارا؟؟


 فشارآموزش پرورش مجلس درراسش زاهدی حتی وزیرعلوم  درکل شک نکنین تاثیرقطعیه وچندروزدیگه اعلام میشه ببین کی گفتم وچون بالای6000نفرتوتجربی20میگیرن ترمیم ازنون شب واجب تره برای کی؟دی ماه ودلت به تاثیرمثبت هم خوش نکن خیلی بدیهیه که تاثیرقطعیه ولی تاهنوزنگفتن تاخوب اعتراض به تقلب در امتحان نهایی بخوابه درکل این توصیه منه که دیگه پیگیری فایده نداره وخواهشاتایپیک نزنین مث یه بنده خدایی که میگفت به مکارم پیام بدین  وتلاش براترمیم بهتره ولی بعداعلام تاثیرقطعی

----------


## DR.MAM

> فشارآموزش پرورش مجلس درراسش زاهدی حتی وزیرعلوم  درکل شک نکنین تاثیرقطعیه وچندروزدیگه اعلام میشه ببین کی گفتم وچون بالای6000نفرتوتجربی20میگیرن ترمیم ازنون شب واجب تره برای کی؟دی ماه ودلت به تاثیرمثبت هم خوش نکن خیلی بدیهیه که تاثیرقطعیه ولی تاهنوزنگفتن تاخوب اعتراض به تقلب در امتحان نهایی بخوابه درکل این توصیه منه که دیگه پیگیری فایده نداره وخواهشاتایپیک نزنین مث یه بنده خدایی که میگفت به مکارم پیام بدین  وتلاش براترمیم بهتره ولی بعداعلام تاثیرقطعی


اوهوم.

----------


## mpaarshin

منم ميگفتم تاثير قطعا قطعيه واسه امسال ولي نشد هنوز هيچي معلوم نيست واقعا

----------


## DR.MAM

> منم ميگفتم تاثير قطعا قطعيه واسه امسال ولي نشد هنوز هيچي معلوم نيست واقعا


آره خداوکیلی تو یکی ازونایی بودی که همش میگفتی تاثیر قطعیه.خخخخخ


ممد ریشتو داری هنوز یا نه زدیش؟

----------


## politician

> منم ميگفتم تاثير قطعا قطعيه واسه امسال ولي نشد هنوز هيچي معلوم نيست واقعا


شما ازنوبت ترمیم استفاده کردی؟اگه استفاده کردی که فقط به درصدات فک کن ودیگه بحث درباره قطعی بودن فایده نداره

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما ازنوبت ترمیم استفاده کردی؟اگه استفاده کردی که فقط به درصدات فک کن ودیگه بحث درباره قطعی بودن فایده نداره


من سال دیگه کنکور نمیدم دوست عزیز ولی حق خوری هست اگه نبود منم مخالفت میکردم با تاثیر مثبت

----------


## mpaarshin

> آره خداوکیلی تو یکی ازونایی بودی که همش میگفتی تاثیر قطعیه.خخخخخ
> 
> 
> ممد ریشتو داری هنوز یا نه زدیش؟


ریش که نه زدیمش رفت

----------


## hamed_habibi

من که با یکی از نماینده ها حرف زدم اخیرا گفت مثبت میمونه مسخره بازی نیست که ی سال مثبت یه سال قطعی ...ایناییم که اینجا زور میزنن قطعی بشه بدونن اگه معدل 19 باشن من دی ترمیم کنم در هر صرت معدلم بیسته وسوزش واسه معدل بالاهایی که ادعا دارن معدل بالا دارن وطرفدار قطعین ...مثبت میشه وعدالت برقرار شک نکید

----------


## politician

> من که با یکی از نماینده ها حرف زدم اخیرا گفت مثبت میمونه مسخره بازی نیست که ی سال مثبت یه سال قطعی ...ایناییم که اینجا زور میزنن قطعی بشه بدونن اگه معدل 19 باشن من دی ترمیم کنم در هر صرت معدلم بیسته وسوزش واسه معدل بالاهایی که ادعا دارن معدل بالا دارن وطرفدار قطعین ...مثبت میشه وعدالت برقرار شک نکید


کدوم نماینده؟اصلادراختیارنماین  ده نیست که   بایدشورای سنجش تصویب کنه که مجلس درشورای سنجش فقط دونماینده داره من خودم تغییررشته ایم وازخدامه تاثیرمثبت شه وگرنه بایددیپ مجددبگیرم که زحمتم دوبرابرمیشه ولی تاثیرقطعی میمونه شک نکن

----------


## hamed_habibi

گفت مجلس بخواد میتو.نه از دست شورا دربیاره یک....دوما نگفتم مجلس تعیین میکنه ایشون عضو کمیسیون بودن وگفتن شوراهم احتمال زیاد همینه مثبته رو قرار بده..درضمن این حرفا قدیمی شده کسی که دنبال مثبت باشه نمیگه شک نکن قطعی میشه...دیگه واس ما چهارتایی نیا عزیز

----------


## mpaarshin

> گفت مجلس بخواد میتو.نه از دست شورا دربیاره یک....دوما نگفتم مجلس تعیین میکنه ایشون عضو کمیسیون بودن وگفتن شوراهم احتمال زیاد همینه مثبته رو قرار بده..درضمن این حرفا قدیمی شده کسی که دنبال مثبت باشه نمیگه شک نکن قطعی میشه...دیگه واس ما چهارتایی نیا عزیز


دقيقا من نميدونم با تاثير قطعي چي نصيبشون ميشه تاثير اگه مثبت باشه به نفع همست و اينكه ترميم پرسيدم گفتن ربطي به تاثير مثبت و منفي نداره يعني تاثير مثبت باشه خب به هرحال تاثير هست

----------


## DR.MAM

> دقيقا من نميدونم با تاثير قطعي چي نصيبشون ميشه تاثير اگه مثبت باشه به نفع همست و اينكه ترميم پرسيدم گفتن ربطي به تاثير مثبت و منفي نداره يعني تاثير مثبت باشه خب به هرحال تاثير هست


ازین سنجشیا **** پرسیدی؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> کدوم نماینده؟اصلادراختیارنماین  ده نیست که   بایدشورای سنجش تصویب کنه که مجلس درشورای سنجش فقط دونماینده داره من خودم تغییررشته ایم وازخدامه تاثیرمثبت شه وگرنه بایددیپ مجددبگیرم که زحمتم دوبرابرمیشه ولی تاثیرقطعی میمونه شک نکن


بابا ممد تو معدلت 19.68 هست.تازه چون تغییر رشته یی هستی،تاثیر 18 درصد بیشتر برات حساب نمیشه.

بخدا یه عده یی هستن که الان دو ساله که فقط بخاطر همین معدل نمیتونن برن پزشکیو دندون.میشناسم که میگم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *شدی مثه کسایی که پارسال میگفتن خدا کنه قطعی شه تا اینا ضایه بشن...دنبال سود شخصی نباش خودتم میدونی تاثیز قطعی چقد ناعادلانست حالا برای اینکه بعد از شهریور حس نکنی ضرر کردی میخای قطعی باشه تا کلی ادم ضرر کنن؟ خیلیا به دلایل متعدد نمیتونن این ریسک رو بکنن که هنوز معلوم نشده برن ترمیم بدن*


علی خودت هم شاهد بودی زمانی که اینا توی تاپیک اون خبر  داشتن شادی میکردن که تاثیر معدل حذف شد من بهشون میگفتم باید زنگ بزنیم نماینده های مجلس ولی اینا جدی نمیگرفتن و گرفتار خوش خیالی هاشون بودن...
حالا هم الکی خوش خیالن در حالی که هیچ دلیلی برای مثبت شدن معدل دجود نداره و خودت هم میدونی همه چیز مثل سال 93 و 94 عه بعضی از همین خوش خیال ها میگن به احتمال بالا تاثیر مثبته ! من مشکلی با مثبت شدن ندارم و اگه معدلم خوب باشه باز هم تاثیر مثبت به ضرر من نیست ولی اون که هیچ کاری برای معدلش نکرده به امید اینکه تاثیر مثبته حقشه که هر اتفاقی افتاد بپذیره !!! مثل اینه که یه نفر نره ماشینش رو بیمه کنه به امید این که هیچ وقت تصادف نمیکنه ، همچین آدمی باید یه بار تصادف کنه تا آدم بشه ...

----------


## politician

> من که با یکی از نماینده ها حرف زدم اخیرا گفت مثبت میمونه مسخره بازی نیست که ی سال مثبت یه سال قطعی ...ایناییم که اینجا زور میزنن قطعی بشه بدونن اگه معدل 19 باشن من دی ترمیم کنم در هر صرت معدلم بیسته وسوزش واسه معدل بالاهایی که ادعا دارن معدل بالا دارن وطرفدار قطعین ...مثبت میشه وعدالت برقرار شک نکید


   داداش اشتباه گرفتی همین چن وقت پیش کلی پست نوشتم که به احمدی لاشکی وسایراعضای کمیسیون آموزش پیام بدین وبگین تاثیرمثبت باشه خودم هم کلی پیام دادم واین که مجلس میتونه یه طرحی روبده برای تاثیرمثبت   پستام هم هنوزهستن لطفاالکی قضاوت نکنین من فقط این دوستمون نظرپرسیدکه به نظرشماقطعیه گفتم شک نکن قطعیه حالابراچی بایددلموبه تاثیرمثبت خوش کنم حتی پستایی که درباره دیپ مجددازافشارپرسیدم هم بخون که گفتم اگه تاثیرقطعی شه مجبورم دیپ مجددکنم وتوهمین تجربی بالای6000نفرمعدلشون20

----------


## politician

> بابا ممد تو معدلت 19.68 هست.تازه چون تغییر رشته یی هستی،تاثیر 18 درصد بیشتر برات حساب نمیشه.
> 
> بخدا یه عده یی هستن که الان دو ساله که فقط بخاطر همین معدل نمیتونن برن پزشکیو دندون.میشناسم که میگم


داداش توتجربی هرچی بخوای بالاتربری تاثیرمعدل بیش ترمیشه ووقتی بالای6000نفربیستن توحساب کن کلاچن تا معدل بالاداریم وبرامن که تغییررشته ایم زیست 100درصدکنکورحساب میشه آخه سوالای زیست کنکوربانهایی یکیه درکل خداکنه تاثیرمثبت شه ولی من میگم الکی به خودتون امیدندین که بعداضدحال بخورین ویه وقت کوچیکی روهرشب به نهایی اختصاص بدین ودی امتحان بدین

----------


## politician

> علی خودت هم شاهد بودی زمانی که اینا توی تاپیک اون خبر  داشتن شادی میکردن که تاثیر معدل حذف شد من بهشون میگفتم باید زنگ بزنیم نماینده های مجلس ولی اینا جدی نمیگرفتن و گرفتار خوش خیالی هاشون بودن...
> حالا هم الکی خوش خیالن در حالی که هیچ دلیلی برای مثبت شدن معدل دجود نداره و خودت هم میدونی همه چیز مثل سال 93 و 94 عه بعضی از همین خوش خیال ها میگن به احتمال بالا تاثیر مثبته ! من مشکلی با مثبت شدن ندارم و اگه معدلم خوب باشه باز هم تاثیر مثبت به ضرر من نیست ولی اون که هیچ کاری برای معدلش نکرده به امید اینکه تاثیر مثبته حقشه که هر اتفاقی افتاد بپذیره !!! مثل اینه که یه نفر نره ماشینش رو بیمه کنه به امید این که هیچ وقت تصادف نمیکنه ، همچین آدمی باید یه بار تصادف کنه تا آدم بشه ...


دقیقاحرف منم همینه که آدم بایدخودش آماده کنه همینایی که میگن تاثیرمثبته بعداعلام تاثیرقطعی دادوهوارراه میندازن که دیگه وقت نداریم ترمیم کنیم ودی ماه دوران جمع بندیه ولی این آقای محسن یگانه الکی آدم متهم میکنه آخه معدلبالاکه  شاهکارنیست برادر معدل بالاداریم که رتبش به سمت بی نهایت میل کنه ومعدل پایین هم مث اوجاقلوداریم که بهترین درصدارواورد چن تاسوال تشریحی مسخره میدن باچن ساعت وقت حالاتوزیست کنکورمقایسه کن که براهرسوالش چقدوقته باوجود سخت بودن سوالاش وباضریب وحشتناک زیست هرکی زیست نهایی 20نیاره به ضررش براهمین به نظرم کسایی که دیپلم ریاضی دارن حتمادیپ مجددبدن

----------


## mehdi69460

> دقیقاحرف منم همینه که آدم بایدخودش آماده کنه همینایی که میگن تاثیرمثبته بعداعلام تاثیرقطعی دادوهوارراه میندازن که دیگه وقت نداریم ترمیم کنیم ودی ماه دوران جمع بندیه ولی این آقای محسن یگانه الکی آدم متهم میکنه آخه معدلبالاکه  شاهکارنیست برادر معدل بالاداریم که رتبش به سمت بی نهایت میل کنه ومعدل پایین هم مث اوجاقلوداریم که بهترین درصدارواورد چن تاسوال تشریحی مسخره میدن باچن ساعت وقت حالاتوزیست کنکورمقایسه کن که براهرسوالش چقدوقته باوجود سخت بودن سوالاش وباضریب وحشتناک زیست هرکی زیست نهایی 20نیاره به ضررش براهمین به نظرم کسایی که دیپلم ریاضی دارن حتمادیپ مجددبدن


داداش منظورت اینه کسی دیپلم ریاضی داره و میخواد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه دیپ مجدد تجربی بگیره؟؟؟؟!!!!  یارو خودشو به در و دیوار میکوبه ک درصد تاثیر براش کمتر باشه اونوقت شما میگی دیپ مجدد تجربی!!!  اینایی که دیپلم قبل 84 دارن حتی از معدل بیست ها هم جلوترن میدونی چرا  چون تاثیر معدل ندارن دلیل این قضیه هم واضحه چون که تعداد حالت های نمره های امتحان نهایی خیلی کمتر از تنوع حالتای درصدد کنکوره و ترازهای امتحان نهایی  خیلی نزدیک به هم میشه و  باعث میشه تراز امتحان نهایی کم بشه و تراز کل رو کم میکنه ولی کسی فقط درصد کنکورش ملاکه  با یه  درصد خوب مثلا تو عربی یا ریاضی کلی ترازشو ارتقا میده البته این برای وقتیه که تاثیر قطعی باشه اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه حرف شما درسته 

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## politician

> داداش منظورت اینه کسی دیپلم ریاضی داره و میخواد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه دیپ مجدد تجربی بگیره؟؟؟؟!!!!  یارو خودشو به در و دیوار میکوبه ک درصد تاثیر براش کمتر باشه اونوقت شما میگی دیپ مجدد تجربی!!!  اینایی که دیپلم قبل 84 دارن حتی از معدل بیست ها هم جلوترن میدونی چرا  چون تاثیر معدل ندارن دلیل این قضیه هم واضحه چون که تعداد حالت های نمره های امتحان نهایی خیلی کمتر از تنوع حالتای درصدد کنکوره و ترازهای امتحان نهایی  خیلی نزدیک به هم میشه و  باعث میشه تراز امتحان نهایی کم بشه و تراز کل رو کم میکنه ولی کسی فقط درصد کنکورش ملاکه  با یه  درصد خوب مثلا تو عربی یا ریاضی کلی ترازشو ارتقا میده البته این برای وقتیه که تاثیر قطعی باشه اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه حرف شما درسته 
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


این حالت براوقتی درسته که درصدای کنکورت بالاباشه خب درسی مث زیست توکنکورمن که دارم هرروزمیخونم به یه سال فک نکنم بالای 50برسم یعنی شما میگی اگه من همین 50درصدزیست بدون تاثیرمعدل یزنم بهترازاینه که باتاثیر75درصد ونهایی20بزنم؟اگه این طوره که ازدیپ مجددمنصرف شم وفقط ترمیم شرکت کنم ونمره هاموبه20برسونم والاازهرکی میپرسم یه چیزی میگه البته فک کنم استدلال شماهم میتونه منطقی باشه

----------


## mehdi69460

> این حالت براوقتی درسته که درصدای کنکورت بالاباشه خب درسی مث زیست توکنکورمن که دارم هرروزمیخونم به یه سال فک نکنم بالای 50برسم یعنی شما میگی اگه من همین 50درصدزیست بدون تاثیرمعدل یزنم بهترازاینه که باتاثیر75درصد ونهایی20بزنم؟اگه این طوره که ازدیپ مجددمنصرف شم وفقط ترمیم شرکت کنم ونمره هاموبه20برسونم والاازهرکی میپرسم یه چیزی میگه البته فک کنم استدلال شماهم میتونه منطقی باشه


ببین تو اشتباه متوجه شدی این طور نیست که 25 درصد امتحان نهایی رو اگه اون درسو بیست بگیری جمعش کنن با درصدد کنکورت اینا میان تراز امتحان نهاییتو حساب میکنند با تراز کنکورت جمع ش میشه تراز کل اون درس اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه ترمیم کن دیپلم ریاضیتو اگه مثبت شد دیپ مجدد که البته اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه چون تاثیر منفی نداره و تاثیرش جزییه و تو میتونی حتی با معدل ده هم رتبه یک بشی به شرط اینکه درصدای فوق العاده بزنی (رستگار رحمانی) عقلانی نیست که وقت و هزینه کنی از کنکورت بزنی واسه ترمیم

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## politician

> ببین تو اشتباه متوجه شدی این طور نیست که 25 درصد امتحان نهایی رو اگه اون درسو بیست بگیری جمعش کنن با درصدد کنکورت اینا میان تراز امتحان نهاییتو حساب میکنند با تراز کنکورت جمع ش میشه تراز کل اون درس اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه ترمیم کن دیپلم ریاضیتو اگه مثبت شد دیپ مجدد که البته اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه چون تاثیر منفی نداره و تاثیرش جزییه و تو میتونی حتی با معدل ده هم رتبه یک بشی به شرط اینکه درصدای فوق العاده بزنی (رستگار رحمانی) عقلانی نیست که وقت و هزینه کنی از کنکورت بزنی واسه ترمیم
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


درست میگی اصلاپشیمون شدم دیپ مجددبگیرم اگه مثبت شدکه ترمیم هم نمیرم چه برسه به دیپ مجددولی اگه منفی شدترمیم میرم دردسرش هم کمتره که حتماتاثیرقطعیه پس دی ماه ترمیم میرم چون واقعابرااین دیپ مجددوقت گذاشتن حیفه چون زمین هم بایدامتحان داد ومیشه همون وقت بذاری چن تاتست بیشتربزنی ودردسردیپ مجددهم خیلیه درکل مرسی منصرفم کردی چون حتی افشارهم نتونست قانعم کنه وبابت تاثیرمعدل خیالم راحته که درهرصورت به ضررم نمیشه حیف وقتی که گذاشتم وبه این نماینده های مفت خورپیام دادم پیش دانشگاهی هم فکرکنم تاثیرش مثبت میشه اگه تاثیرش قطعی شه نمرات پیشم به نظرت زیادبه ضررم نمیشه ؟دیفرانسیل 17/75دینی 20 ادبیات19/25فیزیک 18/75

----------


## mehdi69460

تو اگه درصد زیستت از صد حساب شه و زیست رو تو کنکور 50 بزنی به مراتب بهتر از اینه که نمره ی زیستت بیست باشه و درصد کنکورت 50 باشه تازه ریسک هم داره از کجا معلوم تو دیپ مجدد زیستت 20 بشه شاید 19 بشی

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## politician

> تو اگه درصد زیستت از صد حساب شه و زیست رو تو کنکور 50 بزنی به مراتب بهتر از اینه که نمره ی زیستت بیست باشه و درصد کنکورت 50 باشه تازه ریسک هم داره از کجا معلوم تو دیپ مجدد زیستت 20 بشه شاید 19 بشی
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


گفتم دیگه کلاپشیمون شدم ودیگه وقتم برای بحثای معدل الکی تلف نمیکنم

----------


## mehdi69460

> درست میگی اصلاپشیمون شدم دیپ مجددبگیرم اگه مثبت شدکه ترمیم هم نمیرم چه برسه به دیپ مجددولی اگه منفی شدترمیم میرم دردسرش هم کمتره که حتماتاثیرقطعیه پس دی ماه ترمیم میرم چون واقعابرااین دیپ مجددوقت گذاشتن حیفه چون زمین هم بایدامتحان داد ومیشه همون وقت بذاری چن تاتست بیشتربزنی ودردسردیپ مجددهم خیلیه درکل مرسی منصرفم کردی چون حتی افشارهم نتونست قانعم کنه وبابت تاثیرمعدل خیالم راحته که درهرصورت به ضررم نمیشه حیف وقتی که گذاشتم وبه این نماینده های مفت خورپیام دادم پیش دانشگاهی هم فکرکنم تاثیرش مثبت میشه اگه تاثیرش قطعی شه نمرات پیشم به نظرت زیادبه ضررم نمیشه ؟دیفرانسیل 17/75دینی 20 ادبیات19/25فیزیک 18/75


هنوز معلوم نیست تاثیر قطعیه یا مثبت اگه قطعیش کنن خودشونو بردن زیر سوال  50 50 ست که قطعی باشه یا مثبت سوالای امتحانات لو رفته این خودش میتونه تاثیر رو مثبت کنه معمولا وقتی یه قانونی تغییرش میدن یه چند سالی به همون صورت میمونه الان بصورت پیش فرض تاثیر مثبته چون برای 95 مثبت شده حالا طرفداری تاثیر قطعی کار بسیار سختی دارن که تاثیر رو قطعی کنن

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## politician

> هنوز معلوم نیست تاثیر قطعیه یا مثبت اگه قطعیش کنن خودشونو بردن زیر سوال  50 50 ست که قطعی باشه یا مثبت سوالای امتحانات لو رفته این خودش میتونه تاثیر رو مثبت کنه معمولا وقتی یه قانونی تغییرش میدن یه چند سالی به همون صورت میمونه الان بصورت پیش فرض تاثیر مثبته چون برای 95 مثبت شده حالا طرفداری تاثیر قطعی کار بسیار سختی دارن که تاثیر رو قطعی کنن
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


آخه بعضی هافک میکنن معدلشون بالاباشه تاثیرخارق العاده ای براشون داره درصورتیکه خیلی هاهستن معدل بالارتبه نجومی اوردن آخه مگه چن تاسوال تشریحی مسخره چیه که پزشک جامعه رومعرفی کنه وقطعی هم بشه ترمیم کاری نداره چون موقعی که کسی کنکوری بخونه همه ی کتاب روهم بایدبجوه البته برابیش تردروس

----------


## mehdi69460

> آخه بعضی هافک میکنن معدلشون بالاباشه تاثیرخارق العاده ای براشون داره درصورتیکه خیلی هاهستن معدل بالارتبه نجومی اوردن آخه مگه چن تاسوال تشریحی مسخره چیه که پزشک جامعه رومعرفی کنه وقطعی هم بشه ترمیم کاری نداره چون موقعی که کسی کنکوری بخونه همه ی کتاب روهم بایدبجوه البته برابیش تردروس


ترمیم کاری نداره درسته اما برای اینکه صدرصد بیست بشی باید یه وقت نسبتا مناسبی رو صرف خوندن تشریحی و حفظ کردن و نمونه سوال امتحانی کنی که خب به کنکور لطمه میزنه. خوندن کنکوری با امتحان نهایی خیلی فرق میکنه 

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mpaarshin

نمره بيست اوردن تو نهايي واقعا كار ساده اي نيست شما بايد كلا كنكورو بيخيال شي يه سه ماه وقت بزاري فقط نهايي بخوني تا بتوني بيست بياري ولي ١٧-١٨ راحت ميشه اورد

----------


## Anti-Positive

میخوام برای تاثیر قطعی یه حرکتی بزنم هرکی پایه هست بگه باهم کمپین بزنیم

----------


## John4954

> میخوام برای تاثیر قطعی یه حرکتی بزنم هرکی پایه هست بگه باهم کمپین بزنیم


که تاثیر قطعی بشه؟
خدا شفات بده.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Anti-Positive

> که تاثیر قطعی بشه؟
> خدا شفات بده.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


بله دوست من
ممنون انشالله شفا میده  :Yahoo (21):

----------

